# TBG Central Zone Shoot, map added



## dpoole (Jan 13, 2011)

The weekend of Feb 19.
Location Chuck Evans farm Culloden Georgia. Some of yall folks that are good with computers please add a link to the map for directions.
Per Hatchet Dan the central zone TBG rep hosting the shoot primitive camping is welcome for the weekend. 

Dan says a pot luck supper Saturday night would be fine if folks are interested. 
The targets will be out ready to start the shoot at daylight sat morning and stay out till sometime sunday when they will be taken up.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds like fun


----------



## Necedah (Jan 13, 2011)

This is the first 3-D Trad shoot I ever did about four years ago, and I look forward to it every year. It's a goodun 

Dave


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 13, 2011)

The only shoot fairly close to the house. Good un too.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 13, 2011)

Cant wait!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 13, 2011)

Good thread Donnie, and this date is coming fast.
Last year, banner weather, great set up and a bunch
of fine folks. What a good time in Culledon.
'Devious Dan" indeed. 

Some pictures from last year:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=496949&highlight=central+zone

And a few for the memories. 

I can work on directions/map tomorrow.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't let Danny set up the targets this time. I destroyed a few arrows last  time  shooting through the bushes and between those trees.


----------



## dpoole (Jan 14, 2011)

HOUND-HANDLER said:


> Don't let Danny set up the targets this time. I destroyed a few arrows last  time  shooting through the bushes and between those trees.



yep better get in touch with Dan and volunteer to  set up the targets then


----------



## Jayin J (Jan 14, 2011)

Will put in on the schedule...


----------



## 308-MIKE (Jan 16, 2011)

how far a drive is that from atlanta?


----------



## Dennis (Jan 16, 2011)

Bought like going to Macon


----------



## snakekiller (Jan 16, 2011)

308 its about hour and half come down I/75 get off in forsyth on Hwy 83 to 341 turn left and you are abot 6 miles from farm hope to see you here


----------



## robert carter (Jan 16, 2011)

I`m going to this one. should be fun.RC


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jan 16, 2011)

RC glad to see you will make this one.  Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Jan 16, 2011)

very cool. i'll be there.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 16, 2011)

dpoole said:


> Dan says a pot luck supper Saturday night would be fine if folks are interested.



Well worth the 2 hour drive just for the food!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 16, 2011)

Hopefully the weather will be nice!!!

Last year on the way to the Central Zone shoot we stopped in Butler at Barrows Guns and I was bad and bought some presents.


----------



## whiz (Jan 16, 2011)

i wish chuck would have a shoot every month.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 16, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Last year on the way to the Central Zone shoot we stopped in Butler at Barrows Guns and I was bad and bought some presents.



That ain't hard to do at Bo's.


----------



## p paw barry (Jan 26, 2011)

me too ,,, i,ll be at this one ,,,,,, fun fun fun


----------



## blocky (Jan 26, 2011)

This is only an hour drive from me so I have to try it. Now I got to go outside and start practicing again.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 26, 2011)

whiz said:


> i wish chuck would have a shoot every month.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 2, 2011)

Getting closer


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't know who is going to set up the course, but if nothing unforeseen comes up, I should be able to help...if needed.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 2, 2011)

Jeff and I plan to come down and help set-up the course. Hopefully the weather will be agreeable!!!!


----------



## dpoole (Feb 3, 2011)

HatchetDan plans on working on targets and setting up the course sat feb 12. He says any and all help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 3, 2011)

Im kinda maybe thinking about it.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 10, 2011)

10 day weather forecast for Culloden says a high of 66 degrees and partly cloudy.  Should be a beautiful day


----------



## dutchman (Feb 10, 2011)

Dennis and I plan to be there. Nugefan says he'll see if he can get a kitchen pass and come with us. Don't anybody plan on us for the eggs...


----------



## Dennis (Feb 10, 2011)

Im bringing spray foam and shrink wrap to repair targets but we will need somebody to bring paint


----------



## dpoole (Feb 11, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Dennis and I plan to be there. Nugefan says he'll see if he can get a kitchen pass and come with us. Don't anybody plan on us for the eggs...



had not thought about eggs in a while. That brought a good laugh>>


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 11, 2011)

Dennis said:


> Im bringing spray foam and shrink wrap to repair targets but we will need somebody to bring paint



I can bring a few cans of spray paint.


----------



## Jayin J (Feb 11, 2011)

Save us a spot for Saturday morning...


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 11, 2011)

dutchman said:


> don't anybody plan on us for the eggs...


----------



## dutchman (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, it'll just be Dennis and me. Andy couldn't make the trip so no eggs.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 12, 2011)

HatchetDan and Dutchman are involved in setting up the course today, does this mean bring extra arrows


----------



## Dennis (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes! Bring plenty i lost one today after setting up the course. It is a typical Hatchet Dan course plenty of brush and one long Shot!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 12, 2011)

I am innocent of any charges that might be leveled against me...


----------



## dutchman (Feb 13, 2011)

When we got finished yesterday, there were 25 targets set. Some were even in the open, but most were rather trashy. Some are fairly close, but there is one that most assuredly is not. All the targets will be fun to shoot. I hope that everyone enjoys the course and the day next Saturday. I will enjoy mine, but will not be at the shoot as our pride and joy, Kalia, will be here next weekend and I will be here with my girls.


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 13, 2011)

Cant wait!!!


----------



## dpoole (Feb 14, 2011)

the course has been set up.Thanks to all those folks who helped .Hope yall all can make it this weekend.


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 15, 2011)

I am interested in comming to the shoot. I have never been to a trad shoot like this b4. What is the fee for shooting the course? and is there a fee for camping?


----------



## dpoole (Feb 16, 2011)

some one with more knowledge than me about fees for a newbe please chime in. No fee for camping just no ground fires the camping is in Chucks hayfield so build any fires above ground is what was done last year.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up dpoole I was out of town yesterday.  bronco611 I think it is $10 to shoot.  You do not have to be a member of TBG.  If it is your first shoot with us I do believe we wave the fee.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 18, 2011)

Tomorrow's the big day. Y'all have fun.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, how'd it go?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 19, 2011)

Eating.... Gimme a minute.


----------



## belle&bows (Feb 19, 2011)

Y'all enjoy the grub Me and my darling bride of 30 yrs (in 6 weeks) was able to sneak in a midday couple of rounds. Had to get home due to visitin chilluns

Fun times and a challenging course. I had a BUNCH of deflections due to the sinister target placements

There is a certain coon in a little ditch (#23?) that has my number couldn't put an arra in the vitals to save my life!

And....... if I had a couple dozen arras in the quiver I MIGHT have hit the elk

Fun times..... see y'all in a month

David


----------



## TGUN (Feb 19, 2011)

Me and the boy had to cut out early also and missed the grub. Had a very memorable time. Great targets, great weather and such a nice group of people. ALTHOUGH we did find some ticks on one of the kids!!! Thought it would be too early for that?? 

Looking forward to the State Shoot


----------



## pine nut (Feb 19, 2011)

Great time!  Good course, but I wonder did you set the front or back part of the course Gene?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 20, 2011)

pine nut said:


> Great time!  Good course, but I wonder did you set the front or back part of the course Gene?



You know me, Bill. I just helped. I didn't set anything. I just did what I was told, just like always...

Why do you ask?


----------



## pine nut (Feb 20, 2011)

dutchman said:


> You know me, Bill. I just helped. I didn't set anything. I just did what I was told, just like always...
> 
> Why do you ask?



YOU KNOW!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Eating.... Gimme a minute.



Yes she was.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 20, 2011)

Necedah and I camped out getting there Friday after dark. Camped beside Jerry Haney, Richard and Sally Foster (parents of 2wheelfoster) and Jerry Allman with two young men. We had a great time!!!

Here are a few pic's to enjoy with more coming:


----------



## dpoole (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks to all who helped put on this shoot especiall Danny Beckwith aka HatchetDan He did a fantastic job as usual. Special thanks to Chuck and Bobby Evans for letting us  use and enjoy their property. There was a good turn out about 80-100 people. The tbg made a little money which is much needed. Look forward to seeing all yall at the state shoot/Dan Quillien.  Those who took pictures please post some of them.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 20, 2011)

More:


----------



## Al33 (Feb 20, 2011)

A short video of the turkey through the pink ring shot, compliments of TNGIRL. 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KUKkYEupiwA?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KUKkYEupiwA?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 20, 2011)

great pictures and video al! looks like a great place to hold a shoot.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for a great shoot! The weather was great to! Drew helped out at church all day so I got to hang out with my daughter Rachel. She shot her hickory long bow and did great! We shot the course 3 times and she improved each time! She told me on the way home that she thought we did good since we didn't loose or break any arrows! We had a great time visiting with my parents and everyone else. Thanks again to everyone who helped set it up.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry ya'll didn't get to see Al's shot. He said hold on to it and point, so I pressed the white button.


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 20, 2011)

We had a blast!!!

Al, what about the video of Hunter takeing a swim in the pond!!!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 20, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> We had a blast!!!
> 
> Al, what about the video of Hunter takeing a swim in the pond!!!



This is only part of what I thought I got. My SD card ran out of memory.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 20, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Yes she was.



Hey now!   

Those were some of the best "beanie weenies" I've ever had.  

I've got a few...

Believe it or not, I shot nothing pank, except for the string on my Howatt.  Even my arrows were fletched red. 

Once again, for some reason, I can nail the turkey.  Put a standing full-sized bear in front of me and I'll miss it every time but the smaller the better for me I guess.  







Tomi, you did good on that turkey and the ring. I decided to go around it though. Fishbait's arrow made a nice "PING" but we still nailed him.  






A hog I didn't shoot in the booty for once. 






And we also have Mr. Barry Duggan modeling my lastest creation... the fuzzy shadow turkey hat.    








And last but not least, Chase's little brother brings arrow retreival to a whole new level.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 20, 2011)

And a few more...























Had a great time and got some much needed practice in. Great to see friends again, totally worth the trip.  

Oh yeah and any questions about the Mardi-Gras beads that Andrea, Carmen and myself were sporting should be directed to PAPALAPIN.


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 20, 2011)

Great pictures, I know I missed a good un!
Dan


----------



## Jayin J (Feb 21, 2011)

We had a swell time.  The targets were placed in great positions, we debarked several trees and lost two arras on the first round, but ended up finding them on the second trip through the woods.  Thanks for putting this event together and keep em coming.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 21, 2011)

Here are more pic's from Ms Bobbi's camera. The first two show the carnage some of the trees suffered.
Self, Ms Bobbi, and 308Mike
3rd pic is of Ms Bobbi, Ashley, and Chuck.

4th pic is of Jeannine Marchesseau

5th is Papalapin, Barry Duggan, and turtlebug


----------



## Al33 (Feb 21, 2011)

Next we have some shooting shots of Ms Bobbi, Roger, Dan, Mike, Chuck, and Ashley:


----------



## Al33 (Feb 21, 2011)

Next we have Necedah (Dave), Jerry Haney, and self for first pic.

#2 is Ashley and Andrea (ignition07)

#3 is Chase (hogdgz), Andrea, Hunter, and Scott

the rest of them are random shots I will not bother to title.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 21, 2011)

More:


----------



## Al33 (Feb 21, 2011)

Last ones, I think:


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks again for a good time with good friends. Could not have been a better day. Even the little things like Hatchet Bow's prowness at the grill were impressive. The way he finessed those burgers, with his craftman utensils, bordered on poetry in motion, at least poultry in motion. A manager trainee, at the waffle house, would have been in awe.  

T.Bug, you need a new hat model. That bugger ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 21, 2011)

Wonderful pictures!!!!! Much Thanks to Al, and Lea and Bobbie for them plus the littles videos....Al you shouldn't have let Barry Duuuuggan do it!!! But didn't Barry look rather sweet in the pretty red sweater!!!!!
It was a beautiful day to be outdoors and with those wonderful folks, ya'll were blessed for sure.
Don't really want to ask Jack bout them Mardi Grais beads.......
Hunter sure was a good gentleman going after the arrow!!!


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Feb 21, 2011)

I would like to thank everyone for supporting the Central Zone shoot. We were blessed again with perfect weather, Chuck and Bobbie's beautiful farm, and wonderful fellowship. Special thanks to all who helped set the course, clean up, pull targets, and man the tables.  Jeff Kitchens and Donnie Poole  did a fantastic job of  taking care of business while I played with my Craftsman tools.      Many thanks,    Dan


----------



## dutchman (Feb 21, 2011)

pine nut said:


> YOU KNOW!!!!!



Bill, if this target is one of the ones you are referring to, I do know. That one was one of mine. If you made a good shot, you hit the kill zone. If not, well, see for yourself.


----------



## snakekiller (Feb 22, 2011)

Bobbie and myself had aball it's always apleasure sharing what God has blessed us with and it does not get any better than tradional archery folks. We are looking foward to our next meeting, andas Dan said thanks to everyone who helped with this shoot. Chuck


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 23, 2011)

cool pics Clay!!! thanks.... I love the one of you and Al having a manly hug there!!!! ya'll are THE BEST!!!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 23, 2011)

I really hate that i missed this shoot! esp. after seeing the elk over the pond! Those who know me know i love the long shots!
Looks like everyone had a good time!!


----------

